# Greater SE Michigan RGS Fun Trial 3/16/2013



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

We will be holding this years RGS fun trial again at Colonial Farms in Chelsea, MI. I promise this will be a fun time hanging with some great people, and watching some good dog work. Even if you aren't planning to run a dog, come out for the day and see what it is all about. As always there will be an awesome home cooked lunch($5 for spectators), and we will have cigars available for those who want to just sit around the fire and shoot the s#!$. We will also have a 50/50 drawing, with the proceeds going to sponsor youth campers. Sign up early, as we are always filled to capacity at 34 dogs. Follow the link below to the flyer and information. If you are planning to come and watch, or you are bringing extra people with you, could you please let us know, so we can plan food accordingly? We would love to have as many people as possible. Hope to see you there.
If you have any further questions, please contact me.
Flyer Link:
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0rspydXpSV1N096cWZsMkc4TVk/edit

If that doesn't work, try this DropBox link:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lk6jis8iyw68oxe/zVWzGzbfPt

Also, If you haven't yet, head over to the Michigan Gun Dog Trial Series FB page. You can find information on all the events here.
https://www.facebook.com/MichiganRuffedGrouseSocietyGunDogTrialSeries


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't open the flyer....


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Legallyblonde said:


> I can't open the flyer....


Can you normally open PDFs?

I'm on a mac with adobe reader and it works fine.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah I can normally open PDF's....I wonder if it's a Google docs issue.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Ill see what it is. It should be open to the public. 


From where I am


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

FULL LINK: 


*https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0rspydXpSV1N096cWZsMkc4TVk/edit?pli=1*


*FYI:* I was able to open the flyer in Windows very easily. The links in the document did not work for me, but maybe they are not supposed to? No big deal though, you can always do it the old fashioned way and simply type the website or email addresses, if needed.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

It is just a straight PDF created in Adobe, and is just stored in Google docs. Is Vicki's link working for everyone?

Unfortunately, MS doesn't allow PDF attachements over 40kb, so that would basically be a three word PDF document. I am working on hosting it somewhere different.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

I still can't get it open even with Vicki's link. It might be my own issue  I've had problems with Google docs before. Could I possibly just get it emailed to me? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> FULL LINK:
> 
> 
> *https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0rspydXpSV1N096cWZsMkc4TVk/edit?pli=1*
> ...


The links in the document may only open if you are using Acrobat.


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Apparently you have to be logged in to Google to open it. I am never logged in but I just did and was able to view it. I guess if you don't have a Google account or aren't logged in you get nothing


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

On this flyer it says Water on Site. I want to make sure that everyone understands that we do "*NOT" *have running water at the barn. We do have 3 ponds and a stream, but they may NOT be accessible for your dog's refreshment depending on the course. My recommendation would be to bring a jug of water for your dog's refreshment. 


*This is always a great **time of GUN DOG OWNER FELLOWSHIP and I look forward to seeing everyone again! *


OFF TOPIC: This week, Wednesday, I am having shoulder surgery (torn rotator cuff) and hopefully I will be somewhat back to normal by then ... as it is 2 months away ... _but for me it will be a long two months of recovery!_









Blessings,


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Legallyblonde said:


> Apparently you have to be logged in to Google to open it. I am never logged in but I just did and was able to view it. I guess if you don't have a Google account or aren't logged in you get nothing


According to Google, you shouldn't need an account to view the PDF. I have the share settings to open access. I logged out of my accounts, and it worked.

I also tried to put them in a Drop Box Folder. Try this link and let me know if they work.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lk6jis8iyw68oxe/zVWzGzbfPt


----------



## A2Brit (Jun 6, 2012)

Isnt this the same date that the Kzoo RGS is having THEIR Fun Trial? I had planned on attending both, but now it seems I am limited!


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> On this flyer it says Water on Site. I want to make sure that everyone understands that we do "*NOT" *have running water at the barn. We do have 3 ponds and a stream, but they may NOT be accessible for your dog's refreshment depending on the course. My recommendation would be to bring a jug of water for your dog's refreshment.
> 
> 
> *This is always a great **time of GUN DOG OWNER FELLOWSHIP and I look forward to seeing everyone again! *
> ...


Vicki-
Take care of yourself, and heal up. We look forward to being there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

A2Brit said:


> Isnt this the same date that the Kzoo RGS is having THEIR Fun Trial? I had planned on attending both, but now it seems I am limited!


Thom,

I think that the original announcement was only a PROPOSED SCHEDULE and some dates were NOT confirmed dates. At least in the case of our date, it was NOT CONFIRMED yet. Stay tuned for possible other changes on the RGS Facebook page under EVENTS and NOTES at the top of the page. 

*https://www.facebook.com/MichiganRuffedGrouseSocietyGunDogTrialSeries*


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

A2Brit said:


> Isnt this the same date that the Kzoo RGS is having THEIR Fun Trial? I had planned on attending both, but now it seems I am limited!


Kzoo's trial date has been moved


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> Kzoo's trial date has been moved



Hold still, it would be real helpful if you would get these dates firmed up.
There is logistics involved when you are trying to get DVD crews set-up to 
take Vids of the flushing dog braces.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

gundogguy said:


> Hold still, it would be real helpful if you would get these dates firmed up.
> There is logistics involved when you are trying to get DVD crews set-up to
> take Vids of the flushing dog braces.


Whats a "DVD Crew"???


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> Whats a "DVD Crew"???


Anti's with video cams


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I had the opposite experience. I tried to access the form, was told I didn't have permission, logged out of my google account, accessed it just fine. Weird...

Fiddy bones this year eh? Inflation!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Any cost for spectators other than lunch?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> I had the opposite experience. I tried to access the form, was told I didn't have permission, logged out of my google account, accessed it just fine. Weird...
> 
> Fiddy bones this year eh? Inflation!


Yep- cost go up, and we are poor...unless someone wants to foot the entire bill. :chillin: You'll get your money's worth.


No cost other than lunch if you are just coming to watch.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Daveldman said:


> Yep- cost go up, and we are poor...unless someone wants to foot the entire bill. :chillin: You'll get your money's worth.
> 
> 
> No cost other than lunch if you are just coming to watch.


Just giving you a hard time. At the end of the day, these events are simply a fundraiser for a good cause. If you're at capacity, why not raise the price?

Have you received many entries so far?


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> Just giving you a hard time. At the end of the day, these events are simply a fundraiser for a good cause. If you're at capacity, why not raise the price?
> 
> Have you received many entries so far?


Nothing yet...to be honest, most people wait till the last couple weeks, but I figured it can't hurt to get the info out there.


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Just giving you a hard time. At the end of the day, these events are simply a fundraiser for a good cause. If you're at capacity, why not raise the price?
> 
> Have you received many entries so far?


These events are not a huge fundraiser. In our case we want to break even on the day. It is more about creating a fun event that will help to build awareness and membership across the board which should in the end benefit the cause. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Duece22 said:


> These events are not a huge fundraiser. In our case we want to break even on the day. It is more about creating a fun event that will help to build awareness and membership across the board which should in the end benefit the cause.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Same here buy the time you pay for food, birds, the preserve, judges and bird planter you hope to break even. These events are put on to get people involved with rgs.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> Same here buy the time you pay for food, birds, the preserve, judges and bird planter you hope to break even. These events are put on to get people involved with rgs.


More of a friend-raiser than a fundraiser then. Got it.

I guess I would have thought the judges and bird planters would be volunteers and use of the preserve would be donated.

I realize I'm treading dangerously close to telling some very dedicated individuals for whom I'm grateful how to do their jobs so let's just leave it right there! :lol: it's just that working for a nonprofit we're always trying to beg borrow steal or otherwise get something for free. I can see why these wouldn't be a huge fundraiser just in that you're limited to so few participants.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> More of a friend-raiser than a fundraiser then. Got it.
> 
> I guess I would have thought the judges and bird planters would be volunteers and use of the preserve would be donated.
> 
> I realize I'm treading dangerously close to telling some very dedicated individuals for whom I'm grateful how to do their jobs so let's just leave it right there! :lol: it's just that working for a nonprofit we're always trying to beg borrow steal or otherwise get something for free. I can see why these wouldn't be a huge fundraiser just in that you're limited to so few participants.


You can not expect the perserve to close down for the day for no cost I am sure some of the events get land for nothing but you can not go in expecting that. Judges and bird planter the same way I always offer the money and then it is up to them if they would like to donate there time and gas(it is more to pay for the gas then the time).


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> You can not expect the perserve to close down for the day for no cost I am sure some of the events get land for nothing but you can not go in expecting that. Judges and bird planter the same way I always offer the money and then it is up to them if they would like to donate there time and gas(it is more to pay for the gas then the time).


If that's the way you want to do nick... See, I'm sitting here behind my keyboard silently judging your efforts for free. It's all about knowing the right (or wrong) people! 

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> If that's the way you want to do nick... See, I'm sitting here behind my keyboard silently judging your efforts for free. It's all about knowing the right (or wrong) people!
> 
> Keep up the good work guys!


We use to pay our judges, but they just end up sitting around on the closest rock they can find, on the clock. Made us change our minds:evil:....just kidding. We try to take care of the people that give up their time to help us out.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> We use to pay our judges, but they just end up sitting around on the closest rock they can find, on the clock. Made us change our minds:evil:....just kidding. We try to take care of the people that give up their time to help us out.


That was a nice rock and you wish you would of found the rock
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smith (Oct 30, 2002)

Are the people at these the same "experts" that post a lot on these boards? With the general tone of some recent threads, I'm inclined to stay away and do my own thing.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

smith said:


> Are the people at these the same "experts" that post a lot on these boards? With the general tone of some recent threads, I'm inclined to stay away and do my own thing.


Define expert? We are a bunch of like minded people who like to get together and have fun. The end goal is to promote habitat management, but who says it has to be all business.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

smith said:


> Are the people at these the same "experts" that post a lot on these boards? With the general tone of some recent threads, I'm inclined to stay away and do my own thing.


And you have to remember some of the tone that comes off from what is wrote that sounds like harassment is just hunting buddies. But these events are a great way to meet people and future hunting buds most of the guys I hunt with I have meet from these events. Come out watch bring a dog and enjoy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

smith said:


> Are the people at these the same "experts" that post a lot on these boards? With the general tone of some recent threads, I'm inclined to stay away and do my own thing.


 

no they're not invited, only nice people can come


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

jimmyjette14 said:


> no they're not invited, only nice people can come


You post this qualifier AFTER my check's in the mail? Thanks for the notice, I'm out.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> You post this qualifier AFTER my check's in the mail? Thanks for the notice, I'm out.


all we care about is the money, so you're good


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Registrations are already coming in...don't wait. RGS HQ sent out the hard copies this week, so you should have gotten one of those.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Who are the judges? What is for lunch? Do I have to show up early? Will you call me and let me know what time I run? 


Dave these will just be a few of the questions that will come through and I wish I was kidding. I will be sending in my registration
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Who are the judges? What is for lunch? Do I have to show up early? Will you call me and let me know what time I run?
> 
> 
> Dave these will just be a few of the questions that will come through and I wish I was kidding. I will be sending in my registration
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nick- I work with middle schoolers. There is no question I haven't heard.
Here are my answers:
-2 guys
-Good homemade food(we also serve coffee and donuts)
-Early is on time
-You will get an email with the running order and we always run ahead of schedule...so see answer #3.


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

TimBuckTwo said:


> Today really exceeded my expectations. My dog listened, hunted hard, and we didn't get skunked at our first trial. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> Most of all it was nice meeting like minded people and putting faces to some Michigan Sportsman Forum guys. Good meeting you guys today.
> 
> ...


Mid january that will be to late better start around october 2013:lol:


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Had a great time today(even hanging out with the pl guys) plus my son loves hanging out at these events says he cant what to start doing them himself guys i better get with a local trainer so i can have a dog to place with so I can make the BIG DANCE


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

GamebirdPreserve said:


> . I know that Traci cooked for days and even bought crafts for the kids (dog shaped homemade cookies to frost and decorate!) and even Grouse feather craft projects. The boys actually made them both and had a ball! Traci that was above and beyond and really thoughtful. :


. 

And don't forget the scavenger hunt for the kids. The kid activities were pure genius. Speaking of genius, I was especially proud of my 7 year old who had to bite the tail off tha settah cookie before he would decorate it! Atta boy!

Special thanks to Traci. You have set the bar. 

Thanks to everyone for creating such a fun and friendly environment for young kids. My boys had a blast, which makes my ability to attend these things that much easier. . They were asleep before we got out of the driveway. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Yesterday was a example of why these events where started I hope the rest of the year goes like this. Congrats to all that brought there dogs to the line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legallyblonde (Dec 6, 2010)

Ditto to what everyone has said!! What a well run, organized, and friendly event! I do a lot of different dog events and they almost never run on time much less ahead of schedule. The food was great and how cool that there were events for kids.

I had an absolute blast and couldn't be happier with how my dog ran. Me on the other hand, well that is a different story lol! Despite appearances at the beginning of my run I really have loaded my gun before! 

I'm so glad I got to walk on the winning dog's brace and see some beautiful dog work. Well done to all involved--can't wait to run another one!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

I can't say much more than what has already been said (and I agree with all of it). I've been to a number of all kinds of fun trials and this one ranks near, or at the top--awesome job guys! It was also great to see as many new faces as I saw. The RGS and grouse hunting in Michigan is not going away any time soon.

On a personal note, it was great to share Lady's win with a couple of other Lansing chapter guys, who are also good friends, hunting buddies and training partners RecurveRX (Mike) and K9Wernet (Kevin). It was especially gratifying to see Kevin get a chunk of it knowing the amount of work, number of years, and bad breaks he's had--CONGRATS KEVIN!

As of this morning, Lady is no longer eligible for fun trials of any kind--she earned her first shooting dog win at the Highland Field Trial Club's walking trial today. I'm really going to miss fun trialing with her, but she's a nice young dog and I want to test her abilities against the best walking and grouse trial dogs in Michigan. We might get killed, but it'll certainly be a fun ride.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

FindTheBird said:


> As of this morning, Lady is no longer eligible for fun trials of any kind--she earned her first shooting dog win at the Highland Field Trial Club's walking trial today. I'm really going to miss fun trialing with her, but she's a nice young dog and I want to test her abilities against the best walking and grouse trial dogs in Michigan. We might get killed, but it'll certainly be a fun ride.


Congrats, Mike. Glad she had a great run today.


----------



## milmo1 (Nov 9, 2005)

I'd like to echo the above sentiments, also. I had to leave just after lunch, but the trial ran well, and ahead of schedule despite awful weather. The folks were friendly, the food good, the fire a blessing. Of the placements, I only got to see the Chief dog, and he looked good - especially that loooong retreive. 
I also had to admit there is an issue with my dog that needs attention - now. So I took something from the trial, too.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

FindTheBird said:


> As of this morning, Lady is no longer eligible for fun trials of any kind--she earned her first shooting dog win at the Highland Field Trial Club's walking trial today. I'm really going to miss fun trialing with her, but she's a nice young dog and I want to test her abilities against the best walking and grouse trial dogs in Michigan. We might get killed, but it'll certainly be a fun ride.


She can still run, she just can't place. Where else can you spend a few bucks, get practice competing, eat a hell of a lunch, enjoy watching other people enjoy success, and contribute to a great cause. 

And show off your dog. 

P.S. Practice your shooting....no pressure to dump a bird...:lol:


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> She can still run, she just can't place. Where else can you spend a few bucks, get practice competing, eat a hell of a lunch, enjoy watching other people enjoy success, and contribute to a great cause.
> 
> And show off your dog.
> 
> P.S. Practice your shooting....no pressure to dump a bird...:lol:


All excellent points Sandy. It might also help to alleviate any shooting "performance anxiety" that I may have


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

<iframe width="580" height="386" src="http://sportdogphoto.zenfolio.com/zf/core/embedgallery.aspx?p=055a23210fff03513CCCCCC03e111111F5F5F5DDDDDD555555cccccc.2" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" style="background-color:#555555;"></iframe>


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Congratulation Mike you still having the bragging rites. Your dog qualified for R.G.S. dog of the year for one day!


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Here are the winners.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Worm Dunker said:


> Congratulation Mike you still having the bragging rites. Your dog qualified for R.G.S. dog of the year for one day!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jazzbuster (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry my husband, Ray, couldn't stay until the end. He had a wife at home monitoring and hand feeding a sick cat. Plus, he had to be in Ionia that afternoon to do some dog training with a friend. He had a great time and thought Merlin, our English Setter, had done well, maybe even placing 4th. Needless to say, he was elated when he heard Merlin came in 3rd. Not bad for a one-eyed dog.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

jazzbuster said:


> Sorry my husband, Ray, couldn't stay until the end. He had a wife at home monitoring and hand feeding a sick cat. Plus, he had to be in Ionia that afternoon to do some dog training with a friend. He had a great time and thought Merlin, our English Setter, had done well, maybe even placing 4th. Needless to say, he was elated when he heard Merlin came in 3rd. Not bad for a one-eyed dog.


I will get Ray's plaque in the mail this week.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Fun Trial Pictures
View the full slideshow here!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Daveldman said:


>


Someone needs to sit down with that second guy from the left and explain what just happened. He looks confused!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I think this picture more effectively captures the general kerfuffle which usually accompanies 3/4 of this year's winners:










(Bobby: Kerfuffle -- appropriate usage???)


----------



## jazzbuster (Apr 3, 2012)

Dave, if you are going to be at the SE MI RGS April 2 meeting in Livonia, you can just bring the plaque with you. Both Ray and I are planning on attending that meeting.
Kim


----------

